# VK - Kangertech Subvod Starter Kit in Stock



## Gizmo (10/12/15)

A great little stealthy vape that uses a wide range of Kangertech coils, perfect for all kinds of vapers from mouth to lung to full lung hitters.







We have them in Black, Stainless and Pink

http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...performed=Y&q=subvod&dispatch=products.search


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> A great little stealthy vape that uses a wide range of Kangertech coils, perfect for all kinds of vapers from mouth to lung to full lung hitters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look awesome, will the 1.2ohm SubTank Mini coils fit in these tanks?


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> These look awesome, will the 1.2ohm SubTank Mini coils fit in these tanks?



100% will fit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/15)

Please note it actually holds 3.2ML, we have USA verson. For some reason the European one only has 1.9ML capacity.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

Seems there are two versions...

SubTank Nano-S = 1.9ml
TopTank Nano-S = 3.2ml (Top Filling)


----------



## Gizmo (10/12/15)

Our is the top filling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Pink one is for the vaping Greek @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/12/15)

Silver said:


> Pink one is for the vaping Greek @Yiannaki


Looks appealing! And with my little vapor shark who's not working at present, this could be a good backup while it gets fixed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

